# 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!!



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

OK....Now I am stumped...Pulled in one night car is running fine no probs, no smoke, no noise, not even a lifter tick!
Go out the next morning, no start....Checked all electricals, fuses, ecu, distro, coil/ignitier, rpm sender, yada yada, all is good....Checked static timing, all marks line up, pulled cam cover, cam is rotating, dist is rotating, crank is rotating...Did a comp check, the needle won't even budge in ALL 5 cylinders








I have driven cars with blown hg's, anyone ever had one go boom across all cylinders B4....I just drove the car 700 miles from vermont a month ago, and the thing ran like a champ, full boost, no overheat, started every time...
WTF!!!








I really don't feel like pulling the head, I remember the last one I had to do and it was a real pita http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but oh well...


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (nuugen)*

I'm voting that you skipped a tooth or stripped a tooth off the timing belt. 
Either that, or your compression tester is broken and some other problem is causing the no-start. Listen to the cranking. A car with no compression is just freewheeling and sounds like an electric motor (the starter) running. If it has some compression, it will sound more normal, you know lub-lub-lub-lub, etc


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_I'm voting that you skipped a tooth or stripped a tooth off the timing belt. 
Either that, or your compression tester is broken and some other problem is causing the no-start. Listen to the cranking. A car with no compression is just freewheeling and sounds like an electric motor (the starter) running. If it has some compression, it will sound more normal, you know lub-lub-lub-lub, etc

No skipped teeth, read above---all timing marks are in line, cam and distro are both turning with the engine, has spark and fuel...I checked my comp tester on one of my other cars and it works fine...And yes it has that wierd sound like when you break a timing belt, so I gotta rip the head off







and see what's up...my guess is a blown HG, i have just never seen one where all the cylinders have no compression!!
But I am totally puzzled on why it was running perfect the night before, no smoke, no noise, just purring like a kitten...








Very strange


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (nuugen)*

well, I have no idea then!


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (billzcat1)*

Just did a double-check on all the timing marks, they are all dead on...The timing belt has all its teeth(unlike my 3rd cousin from West Virginia







), cam spins over normal by hand, doesn't bind like when you have bent valves---which the mc1 isn't an inteference motor anyway...My guess is that the HG is just really REALLY blown







....Gonna pull the head this weekend and see what's up...I hate pulling these heads, rather do a 7a or vr6 anyday








Shouldn't have been boasting about 5-cylinder reliability to my buddies the other day, now I look like a fool


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (nuugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_the mc1 isn't an inteference motor anyway 

Oh it is very much an interference motor. Those nice tall quench pads meet valves with the quickness!

_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_I hate pulling these heads, rather do a 7a or vr6 anyday










I wouldn't. I'd rather do a 10vt than a 7A. Never pulled a VR6. Those don't come in Audis!









_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_Shouldn't have been boasting about 5-cylinder reliability to my buddies the other day

The Audi gods have a weird sense of humor, don't they?


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (billzcat1)*

**Oh it is very much an interference motor. Those nice tall quench pads meet valves with the quickness!**
Really?? I didn't think it was, I have seen a few timing belt breaks, but never any bent valves---guess the owners were quite lucky huh...

**I wouldn't. I'd rather do a 10vt than a 7A. Never pulled a VR6. Those don't come in Audis! ** 
You sure?? I have done both, and by far removing all the CIS crap, turbo/exhaust mani/intake were way more time consuming than the 7a, not to mention all the rusty bolts that are a pain to reach!! The 7a's are kind of breeze to me...
Anyways, I am pulling the head this weekend, I will report back!!


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (nuugen)*

I am no longer stumped....
After 4 and a half grueling hours of pulling the head in my driveway, cuz I didn't want to pay to have it towed an hour away to my shop, I discovered the timing belt had some ground-down teeth, allowing the motor to skip time enough to bend SIX valves







...
Too late now, I am tired, started around midnight, so i will post pics tomorrow...


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (nuugen)*


----------



## VW-Quantum-Man (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (nuugen)*








Ouch man.........


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (VW-Quantum-Man)*

Yup I was lied to about the condition of the timing belt alright, and I drove 10 hours to get the car...the guy handed me 3 folders full of receipts, I took his word that there was a recent belt on it, but I didn't pull the cover to double check---I have never had to either, all the sellers I have ever dealt with have been honest...This guy won't respond to me now, I mean I just wanted to let him know that the belt was cracked and dry-rotted and had some teeth ground down on it, and ask him to double-check his memory banks about its replacement interval...
Oh well, got a head on the way for a good deal so it's all good....
I was going to replace all he valves but JESHUS they are quite expensive, even at my cost(~40.00 each, x10







)...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (nuugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuugen* »_**Oh it is very much an interference motor. Those nice tall quench pads Never pulled a VR6. Those don't come in Audis! ** 


Ahem... TT....


----------



## birdmanmt (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (nuugen)*

$40/valve? where?! exhaust valves maybe, but the intakes should be about $9.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (birdmanmt)*

Least expensive intake valves I have seen are 25.00 each:
http://www.autohausaz.com/cata...40842
Exhaust valves 38.00 each:
http://www.autohausaz.com/cata...=5328
So about 325.00 just in valves alone, plus the cost of guides/seals/grind job etc...


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (nuugen)*

I sent you an IM.... I have an 86 5000 parts car


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 5ktq with NO! compression in ALL 5 cylinders!!! (28)*

Well 12 grueling hrs later in the freezing weather, and she is alive again!!..
I will post pics soon...No smoke, no tick!!, but I now have a coolant leak at the inlet pipe on my turbo...HTF do you get that monster off, it feels welded on and a map gas torch didn't even budge it!!
Still have fuel cut under hard acceleration though, didn't fix that issue


----------

